# Casa e convivenza



## Old Tancredi (14 Settembre 2008)

Ciao a tutti.
Vi scrivo perchè ho un dubbio: so che se due persone sono sposate e con figli, se si separano, il giudice può decidere di assegnare la casa al figlio e quindi alla moglie (visto che spesso è assegnato a lei) anche se la casa è interamente di proprietà del marito da prima del matrimonio.

Questo può succedere anche se la coppia con figli convive e basta?

E se la casa è di proprietà, anche in parte, di una terza persona (padre del marito ad esempio)?

Grazie
Ciao

__________________
Hai mai visto regalo donne così? (gift women in inglese), TV per notebook, guida dvx player


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Tancredi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Vi scrivo perchè ho un dubbio: so che se due persone sono sposate e con figli, se si separano, il giudice può decidere di assegnare la casa al figlio e quindi alla moglie (visto che spesso è assegnato a lei) anche se la casa è interamente di proprietà del marito da prima del matrimonio.
> 
> *Questo può succedere anche se la coppia con figli convive e basta*?
> ...


Credo proprio di sì.


----------



## Old evergreen (14 Settembre 2008)

sempre alla donna..ed al figlio ovvio


----------



## Old Sintesi (27 Ottobre 2008)

La casa coniugale viene assegnata al coniuge o ai coniugi affidatari (affidamento condiviso) del minore a prescindere che sia di proprietà esclusiva dell'uno o dell'altro coniuge. Qualora ci sia un terzo comproprietario dipende dal titolo in base a cui i coniugi e il minore vivevano in quella determinata abitazione. La domanda così come è posta, non è completa. Si può presupporre che si tratti di un comodato. Sul punto le *Sezioni Unite* *della Corte di Cassazione* hanno enunciato il *principio di diritto che segue*. 
"Nell'ipotesi di concessione in comodato da parte di un  di un bene immobile di sua proprietà perché sia destinato a casa familiare, il successivo provvedimento di assegnazione in favore del coniuge affidatario di figli minorenni o convivente con figli maggiorenni non autosufficienti senza loro colpa, emesso nel giudizio di separazione o di divorzio, non modifica la natura ed il contenuto del titolo di godimento sull'immobile, ma determina un concentrazione, nella persona dell'assegnatario, di detto titolo di godimento, che resta regolato dalla disciplina del comodato, con la conseguenza che il comodante è tenuto a consentire la continuazione del godimento per l'uso previsto nel contratto, salva l'ipotesi di sopravvenienza di un urgente ed impreveduto bisogno, ai sensi dell'art. 1809, comma 2, c.c.".
Per quanto riguarda i conviventi. Casa di proprietà esclusiva di un solo coniuge: il tribunale può (NB: può, non deve) assegnare l'abitazione al genitore affidatario.

Saluti.


----------



## Old antonietta (22 Giugno 2009)

salve
sto facendo la separazione consensuale.
Posseggo 2 auto a mio nome e l'avvocato mi detto di farle passare a nome dei miei 2 figli ma x l'assicurazione, posso sempre lasciarla a mio nome, non cambiando niente x non pagare di +?
grazie Anto


----------



## Iago (22 Giugno 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> salve
> sto facendo la separazione consensuale.
> Posseggo 2 auto a mio nome e l'avvocato mi detto di farle passare a nome dei miei 2 figli ma x l'assicurazione, posso sempre lasciarla a mio nome, non cambiando niente x non pagare di +?
> grazie Anto



non ho ben capito che importanza possa avere nella separazione...ma comunque esiste il decreto Bersani, secondo il quale ogni componente dello stesso nucleo familiare può beneficiare della migliore classe di merito della famiglia ( e gli avvocati dovrebbero saperlo.....)


----------



## Old antonietta (22 Giugno 2009)

scusa puoi essere + chiaro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> scusa puoi essere + chiaro?


 Sì puoi tenere l'assicurazione.
Traduco, eh.


----------



## Iago (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì puoi tenere l'assicurazione.
> Traduco, eh.


bè...

l'assicurazione deve essere a nome del proprietario, 
ora se ho ben capito, la domanda sottoindeva un aumento della polizza perchè lei aveva una classe di merito buona rispetto a quella che avrebbe un nuovo assicurato....

se è questo che chiedeva c'è il decreto che permette di entrare con la stessa classe di merito di un parente con la stessa residenza


...ma mi domando cosa cambia intestare le auto ai figli in una separazione, per giunta consensuale...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bè...
> 
> l'assicurazione deve essere a nome del proprietario,


io l'ho avuta per anni a nome di un'altra persona nonostante la macchina fosse intestata a me . Un paio d'anni fa , cambiando compagnia ho anche chiesto che mi venisse intestata e mi hanno attribuito la stessa classe di merito che avevo con l'altro intestatario .
Non so però se adesso le leggi in tal senso siano cambiate


----------



## Iago (22 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io l'ho avuta per anni a nome di un'altra persona nonostante la macchina fosse intestata a me . Un paio d'anni fa , cambiando compagnia ho anche chiesto che mi venisse intestata e mi hanno attribuito la stessa classe di merito che avevo con l'altro intestatario .
> Non so però se adesso le leggi in tal senso siano cambiate


...non ti so dire, 
ma senza essere proprietario del mezzo...cosa mi assicurerebbero?


----------



## Old sperella (22 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ti so dire,
> ma senza essere proprietario del mezzo...cosa mi assicurerebbero?


ma infatti il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma tant'è a me lo fecero ( ras ) e mi conveniva parecchio in termini di risparmio perchè l'intestario godeva di agevolazioni di anzianità di patente e di età , nonchè di professione .


----------



## Iago (22 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma infatti il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicuramente il mondo delle assicurazioni è molto particolare, e fanno di tutto e di più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Comunque non capisco perché fare una vendita fittizia o donazione ai figli di due auto in una consensuale.


----------



## Iago (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco perché fare una vendita fittizia o donazione ai figli di due auto in una consensuale.



...ma forse abbiamo capito male.....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma infatti il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel 2004/2005 uscì un accordo fra ANIA consumatori e ISVAP che disponeva che la classe di merito potesse venir attribuita, a richiesta, sia del proprietario del veicolo, che del contraente/intestatario della polizza se diverso dal proprietario, per sanare moltissime situazioni di quel tipo.

Nel cambio però avrai mantenuto la classe di merito Bonus malus, non l'eventuale personalizzazione legata a età sesso e professione.

Quindi direi corretto l'operato della RAS.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Giugno 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> salve
> sto facendo la separazione consensuale.
> Posseggo 2 auto a mio nome e l'avvocato mi detto di farle passare a nome dei miei 2 figli ma x l'assicurazione, posso sempre lasciarla a mio nome, non cambiando niente x non pagare di +?
> grazie Anto


No, ora come ora puoi intestare sia la vettura che l'assicurazione ai figli (se maggiorenni, diversamente potresti trovare qualche difficoltà legata al loro non aver la patente, almeno in alcune assicurazioni) utilizzando la classe di merito da te maturata negli anni, grazie, come diceva Iago, al decreto bersani 



Iago ha detto:


> non ho ben capito che importanza possa avere nella separazione...ma comunque esiste il decreto Bersani, secondo il quale ogni componente dello stesso nucleo familiare può beneficiare della migliore classe di merito della famiglia *( e gli avvocati dovrebbero saperlo.....*)


Non ci conterei troppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















antonietta ha detto:


> scusa puoi essere + chiaro?


Vedi sopra



Iago ha detto:


> bè...
> 
> l'assicurazione deve essere a nome del proprietario,
> ora se ho ben capito, la domanda sottoindeva un aumento della polizza perchè lei aveva una classe di merito buona rispetto a quella che avrebbe un nuovo assicurato....
> ...


Mi vien in mente ad esempio che i costi per il mantenimento dell'auto, bollo assicurazione etc  sarebbero a carico, almeno per la metà, del marito, cosa che non potrebbe pretendere se fossero intestate a lei...


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel 2004/2005 uscì un accordo fra ANIA consumatori e ISVAP che disponeva che la classe di merito potesse venir attribuita, a richiesta, sia del proprietario del veicolo, che del contraente/intestatario della polizza se diverso dal proprietario, per sanare moltissime situazioni di quel tipo.
> 
> Nel cambio però avrai mantenuto la classe di merito Bonus malus, non l'eventuale personalizzazione legata a età sesso e professione.
> 
> Quindi direi corretto l'operato della RAS.


A dire il vero avevo cambiato compagnia , è stata la nuova che mi ha fatto il cambio di nome a parità di preventivo con quello del vecchio intestatario ;-)


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> A dire il vero avevo cambiato compagnia , è stata la nuova che mi ha fatto il cambio di nome a parità di preventivo con quello del vecchio intestatario ;-)


L'ha potuto fare solo se tu hai presentato un attestato del rischio a tuo nome...poi che sia arrivata allo stesso prezzo, è un fattore solo commerciale


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ha potuto fare solo se tu hai presentato un attestato del rischio a tuo nome...poi che sia arrivata allo stesso prezzo, è un fattore solo commerciale


il prezzo è sceso di parecchio , perciò ho cambiato compagnia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e domani la stipulo con un'altra ancora


----------



## Old antonietta (24 Giugno 2009)

si ma il mio assicuratore mi ha detto che avendo 22 e 25 anni i miei figli pagherebbero di + quindi credo che lascerò le cose come sono


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> si ma il mio assicuratore mi ha detto che avendo 22 e 25 anni i miei figli pagherebbero di + quindi credo che lascerò le cose come sono


 il premio dell'assicurazione per il decreto bersani può essere (a richiesta) quello del parente convivente con migliore classe.
Se i tuoi figli vivono con te e gli intesti l'assicurazione, prendono la stessa classe. Se il tuo assicuratore dice che non è così è un bugiardo e disonesto.
Prova a chiedere ad un'altra compagnia.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> si ma il mio assicuratore mi ha detto che avendo 22 e 25 anni i miei figli pagherebbero di + quindi credo che lascerò le cose come sono





Grande82 ha detto:


> *il premio dell'assicurazione per il decreto bersani può essere (a richiesta) quello del parente convivente con migliore classe*.
> Se i tuoi figli vivono con te e gli intesti l'assicurazione, prendono la stessa classe. Se il tuo assicuratore dice che non è così è un bugiardo e disonesto.
> Prova a chiedere ad un'altra compagnia.


Non è del tutto esatto. Il decreto prevede la miglior classe di merito fra i familiari conviventi non il miglior premio.

Per quell'età gli aumenti rispetto a una quarantenne possono essere nell'ordine del 15-20% non molto di più quindi su un premio di 500 euro max 100 euro.

Tutto dipende però dalla finalità per la quale hai intenzione di far il passaggio di proprietà a loro nome....


----------



## Old antonietta (1 Luglio 2009)

la finalità è che se devo vendere una delle 2 auto, non voglio che mio marito entri nel giro


----------



## Iago (1 Luglio 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> la finalità è che se devo vendere una delle 2 auto, non voglio che mio marito entri nel giro


scusa...ma se è consensuale...lui sa quante macchine avevate, se ne vendi una, amen...


----------



## Old antonietta (4 Luglio 2009)

risolto,le auto restano a mio nome e mio marito me le lascia così come sono
grazie dei consigli


----------



## Iago (7 Luglio 2009)

antonietta ha detto:


> risolto,le auto restano a mio nome e mio marito me le lascia così come sono
> grazie dei consigli



...sapessi che consigli mi erano venuti.... cara Antonietta...


----------

